# Road to 5 plates



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Documenting road to a 5 plate Deadlift here. Current stats 190lbs/86.1kg, 5ft 10/178 cm tall, natty. Current 1RM is 187.5kg. (Squat 1RM is 150kg)

Will note down my progress, more specifically my Deadlift sessions, bit of diet and other sessions when they have direct bearing on my DL.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Leg session today

Squats

60kgx12, 90kgx6, 100x3, 110kgx1, 100kgx3, 60kg to failure - paused reps

Static lunges

BW+10kg plate X3 sets of 12 each leg

Bulgarian split squat

To technical Failure each leg

RDL

50kgx12, 70kgx12, 70kgx12

1st proper leg session since lockdown, went well. Got Deadlifts on Wednesday. Target is 170kg for triples!


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

You deadlifting once a week?


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

lancs_lad said:


> You deadlifting once a week?


 Yes mate. One week heavy, one week not so heavy. I'll alternate my squats in the opposite manner so I'm not squatting heavy on my heavy Deadlift week


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Iron Lou said:


> Yes mate. One week heavy, one week not so heavy. I'll alternate my squats in the opposite manner so I'm not squatting heavy on my heavy Deadlift week


 I won't consider something else, the deadlift is difficult to recover from , especially if done every week.

I would alternate deadlifts, then a few weeks with something else like rows, good mornings, dumbell rows, pendley rows, heavy shrugs etc...

I don't think I done standard deadlifting more than once every four or 5 weeks and seen good improvements each time.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> I won't consider something else, the deadlift is difficult to recover from , especially if done every week.
> 
> I would alternate deadlifts, then a few weeks with something else like rows, good mornings, dumbell rows, pendley rows, heavy shrugs etc...
> 
> I don't think I done standard deadlifting more than once every four or 5 weeks and seen good improvements each time.


 Yeah, that's the thinking behind heavy/light alternating. It goes as such, with the weight adjusted accordingly.

Week 1&3 - 3-5 reps

Week 2&4 - 6-12 reps

Week 5 - 1-3 reps

I find this helps me to stay fresh, I either improve in weight pb or weight for reps. I know Terry Hollands at one point was DL twice a week to get up to 450kg PB but there are quite some differences between him and I!

The exercises you mentioned are in my plan already, I've actually got a DL session on weds so I'll be noting it all down here.


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

Yes terry Holland's training is not comparible. A lot of the lighter strongmen (PBS in high 200s, low 300s) deadlift multiple times a week. There lighter sessions don't always make social media as it's not heavy and cool!

I deadlift 3 times a week and have done 5 on occasions.

Deadlifting is a skill which needs practicing and perfecting. Doing it once a week at heavy loads you are missing out on gains from technique improvements and neuromuscular adaptions. Obviously I'm not suggesting you go heavy every session.

I have a heavy session, moderate and light. Light is 50% to 60% 1rm. Sets of 3. 8 to 10 sets focusing on perfecting position and speed off the floor.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

lancs_lad said:


> Deadlifting is a skill which needs practicing and perfecting.


 100% agree.



lancs_lad said:


> I have a heavy session, moderate and light. Light is 50% to 60% 1rm


 This is what I do except I spread it out over once a week. Deadlifting heavy, each session, isn't going to get anyone anywhere and is only going to make one go backwards.

Reason I do it once a week, the CNS, PNS and adrenal gland need time to recover, since the Deadlift hits the whole body so hard. So many motor neurones are being used it's very easy to fatigue,lose form etc.

The extra recovery time means I can take full advantage of those adaptions, because I pretty much PR every other 2/3 weems on this format, whether it's a rep PR or weight PR. Last week I did 100kg for 20 reps, 4 weeks ago it was for 16. This week I'll be aiming for 170kg for a triple which again will be a rep PR at that weight.

For me, I prefer once a week but I know other things work for other people!


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Deadlifts today!

Warm up:

Internal and external banded hip rotation, banded ankle mobility work, Glute kickbacks, Abduction and adduction of legs, plank

Workout (all in kg)

Pendlay row: Bar x 8, bar x 8, 60 x 6

Deadlifts: 60 x 6, 90 x 3, 120 x 3, 140 x 1, 160 x 1, 170 x 3

Landmine row: 60 x 6, 60 x 6, 60 x 6

Left it at that as it was pretty close to max effort. 3rd rep on top set was a little bit loose, started to slow down at mid-thigh. Training partner went for 190. He got it to mid thigh, I decided against it, glutes were screaming at me. Had cold bath (about 12°) for 10mins and a warm one after, I hate it but I always feel better the day after. Next Deadlift session is next week, will be max sets of 100kg for 12.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Been busy recently so not been updating.

Only did the one session which was last weds. Because of the extra rest, decided to stick with my schedule rather than put myself a week back.

After warm ups, went straight into deadlift.

Workout (all in kg)

Deadlifts: 60 x 6, 90 x 6, 120 x 6, 140 x 6, 160 x 4

Bent over row: 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8, each was superset with green banded row. Apparently that's 40-80kg in resistance.

Plate curl: 5kg each hand X 12, 3 sets

Single arm Band curl: red band (10-30kg) X 12, 3 sets. Think of a cable curl.

Decent session and felt good after it. Did chest on Saturday and shoulders on Tuesday. Been having tight left hip for a few days now, which I think is partly dietary (not enough greens and fats) and mostly not walking around enough due to sitting at work. Did some rehab work on it yesterday and felt better. Did again today but didn't seem to settle as well. My external rotation on my left hip isn't as good as it usually is at the moment. Warmed it up a bit more and went into legs, kept it light with 3 working sets of 80x6 and then 3 of 90x6. Hip felt fine. Followed with static lunges and then Romanian Deadlift to finish. Walked up stairs back into the flat and its aching again, down my vastus lateralis. Just had a cold bath and going to rub some ointment on it. Tomorrow will see extent of damage, if there is any and work on my hips with some bands and appropriately placed rolling, not on the ITB


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

So, pain was so bad, that I could barely walk without some pain, even sitting was bad. Decided to go to sports massage, and after talking with him, it's probably because I changed my deadlift stance a bit more narrow. The stabilisers in my glutes were so tight that we could barely move my leg on the internal hip rotation. Painful work and going back today for some more.

Advised to keep with Deadlift but light. So did 80kgx15 yesterday, on that Stance and was absolutely fine, but hips are still tight so getting them worked on.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Really disappointed that my hip keeps tightening up. Continuing to see the physio, which is helping a lot. In the meantime, I'm doing more bodybuilding style of training, and actually taking deadlifts and Squats out of my sessions until September, which in reality is only 3/4 weeks.

I'm reprogramming to do narrow stance leg presses for reps, hip abduction and adduction machine, rack pulls and lower back machine to improve the strength in my hips.

Additionally, using resistance bands, and warming up with pistol Squats is making a massive difference to my hip. I'm inclined to say that during lockdown I wasn't doing these so much hence the tightening up!


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Trained back today, earlier than normal, 12noon. Surprised how good my session was, considering I'm usually training at 5 or 7 pm.

Pullover 3x8

Bent over row 60kgx10 4 sets. Slightly more upright angle. But not quite a Yates row.

Lat pulldown 49kgx 12 4 sets

Single arm machine row 20kg each arm x 10 3 sets

Rear delt machine 2x12

3 sets abs

Ran out of gas on the rear delt machine, normally used to training on 4/5 meals but obviously as trained earlier had less fuel. Hip was fine, as you'd expect, not playing me up today so next back session will do rack pull from just below the knee and see what happens


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Have you been doing assistance work to strengthen the hips?


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> Have you been doing assistance work to strengthen the hips?


 Not today, but I've been having deep tissue massage and part of my leg workout is doing adductors, abductors and glute work. At home I use bands for internal and external hip rotation, emphasis on internal rotation at the moment though


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Worked up to 270kg deadlifting 1x and block pulling 1x per week and squatting 2x per week.

As @lancs_lad has mentioned deadlifting is a skill and at sub 300kg there is no reason properly programmed training should be leaving you so exhausted that you cannot recover from two deadlift sessions per week if not one and a close variant.

Its fine if you don't want to do this, it's just practicing what you want to be good at is the fastest way to get better at it and unless you are in your 50s, have a medical condition or eating like a bikini competitor there is no reason other than poor programming or choice that you could not pull twice per week.

A good friend of mine is honing in on pulling 360kg and he deadlifts a heavy single once per week and low handle trap bar deadlifts once per week for a triple at most

He trains largely autoregulatory and doesn't squat when trying to improve his deadlift and the same vice versa

Opting for something like a leg press to stimulate quad growth without axial loading.

"To deadlift a lot you must deadlift a lot"

- can't remember who said it.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

swole troll said:


> Its fine if you don't want to do this, it's just practicing what you want to be good at is the fastest way to get better at it


 You're right it definitely needs to be considered. In the past I've never been able to program it correctly, mostly because my gym buddy has never been able to keep up, ( he eats, not a lot let's say...! Even though he's 18st) maybe I should be a bit more selfish...



swole troll said:


> To deadlift a lot you must deadlift a lot


 Sounds like Sigmarsson!

My hip is almost recovered, so once I'm all moved into my new place, I'll float an idea that's been in my head for a while about DL 2x week. I just know I'm gonna miss squatting (crying face)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Why so much focus on the deadlift mate? Genuine question.

Just had a look through your logs. Your training is a bit wishy washy IMO for someone targeting one lift in general.

I feel it's important that you understand that you can improve your deadlift without deadlifting, exercise selection is crucial.

For instance, there's no direct lower back work which is imperative for a strong deadlift and or squat.

Go on elite FTS website and read through their articles and workouts. The amount of free information on their site is obscene.

Take a look at the Westside Book Of Methods and research conjugate training. Apply it to your training and you won't have to squat or deadlift for 3 months. By the time you come around to doing either again you'll be overwhelmed by your own efforts.

I competed in strongman for a few years. Yes I got very strong through my own way of training but I do regret not applying a conjugate approach as I know I would have gotten even stronger. That's not a fault as I wasn't aware of conjugate training.

Saying that, I applied a conjugate approach to a block of training after a 2 year lay off from strongman and got all new PBs.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> there's no direct lower back work which is imperative for a strong deadlift and or squat.


 The workouts in the log were before the gyms re-opening, hence finding it difficult to do hypertensions, lower back machine extension, planks and cable rows I used to do. Ironically I injured myself the week before the gyms opened.



Endomorph84 said:


> Your training is a bit wishy washy


 You're right, and it comes back to what I said to swole troll I just need to more selfish in my training. I've actually changed training partners to my wife now and my sessions are so much better now



Endomorph84 said:


> Why so much focus on the deadlift mate


 It's the only lift I'm halfway competitive on and, for me, when I have a good Deadlift, a lot of my other lifts go up. Plus I train at a bodybuilding gym not a PL/strongman gym, so next to no-one here deadlifts lol. I'm 14stone but feel small, so the deadlift makes up for it I guess!



Endomorph84 said:


> competed in strongman for a few years


 Can you link to a log or something of yours? I love strongman but would need a lot of work to even consider entering the u95!

And thanks for the advice re the conjugate method, I'll take a look at it and let you know


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Iron Lou said:


> The workouts in the log were before the gyms re-opening, hence finding it difficult to do hypertensions, lower back machine extension, planks and cable rows I used to do. Ironically I injured myself the week before the gyms opened.
> 
> You're right, and it comes back to what I said to swole troll I just need to more selfish in my training. I've actually changed training partners to my wife now and my sessions are so much better now
> 
> ...


 You can do good mornings with a barbell, nothing else actually comes close.

My workout was logged on a spreadsheet, ill find it for you and pass it over. It was very basic mind but it worked.

I didn't switch accessory exercises in and out like conjugate suggests as I trained in a commercial Gym and had limited equipment.

You'll have to change the exercise selections on the upper sessions as OHP was the primary push. I used DB bench press/ chest exercise as assistance.

Don't worry how much you weigh mate, its all relevant lb for lb.

Eat for your goals, apply basic principles, train hard and you will get stronger, you cant not.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

little slow to join the party .. but im one of the resident strongman competitors in here, although nothing special

I remember my first 5 plate deadlift, funny thing is I wasnt training for it .. I had a 200kg for reps in a competition in June, I done it for 4 reps, which was a PB as I only done it for a single the first time 3 weeks prior to the comp .. but after that my next couple of comps were lower weight for reps, 180kg .. so I just trained never going high than 180, doing lots of volume, some deficit pulls some snatch grip pulls some pause pulls .. but after 5 months of this and the two reps comps out of the way, I had a comp with a max deadlift in .. I planned a peak for the sessions leading up to the comp which I'll put below, but remember I'd never went higher than 200kg previously and only done that twice in my life

200 3x3

210 3x2

220 2x2

230 2x1

comp day, pulled - 180, 200, 220, 240 and failed 260, although I believe I had 250 in me if we were allowed 10kg jumps .. technically a 50kg PB that day

my point of this long winded post, reps and variations will get you stronger .. not just pulling heavy


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> You can do good mornings with a barbell, nothing else actually comes close.
> 
> My workout was logged on a spreadsheet, ill find it for you and pass it over. It was very basic mind but it worked.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. Will keep a lookout for it!


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> my point of this long winded post, reps and variations will get you stronger .. not just pulling heavy


 Yes and I think that is a lot of what I've been missing!



JLawson90 said:


> I just trained never going high than 180, doing lots of volume, some deficit pulls some snatch grip pulls some pause pulls


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, been MIA this week due to moving in to a new place and decidedly demolishing it. The rest from the gym has done me good and moving the wheelbarrow with all the nasty stuff the previous owners left seems to have done my hip stabilizers good! Looking forward to getting back in the gym next week and getting some more gym equipment for the man cave over time.

Btw, anyone want any 50kg plates? I'm not getting as much use out of them as I hoped lol


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> btw, anyone want any 50kg plates? I'm not getting as much use out of them as I hoped lol


 how much and where you located?


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> how much and where you located?


 Am in Bournemouth, would be looking about £170 - can DM some pics if you're interested


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Am in Bournemouth, would be looking about £170 - can DM some pics if you're interested


 no need mate, you're too far away I'm up in newcastle haha


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> no need mate, you're too far away I'm up in newcastle haha


 Haha fair enough! I got mine from fitness superstore for £200 in case you decide you want some. Actually they're semi Decent, got a 220kg set + bar from there


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

So, today first deadlift session back since minor hip problem. Decided to test where I am, so no straps, chalk or ammonia.

Glute warm ups

Kickbacks

Walking adductors

Deadlift 60*10, 100*8, 140*4, 140*4, 160*1

Cable row 4*10 at 50kg

Lat pulldown 4*8 at 50kg

Ran out of time for anything else but felt like a good place to finish. Hips were fine, and actually the deadlift felt easy, so the time off has done me good!

Interestingly, one of the lads at the gym is entering a local strongman comp (novice level) and recommended I join. The deadlift is 150kg AMRAP for 60s, which I believe is well within my abilities to get a solid 10. Other events are axle press, yoke, loading medley and Conan's wheel. Debating it as it's in October but my shoulder press is already at the standard. Loading and Conan's wheel are only ones that would be brand new to me but I'm game to try it out!


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

Iron Lou said:


> So, today first deadlift session back since minor hip problem. Decided to test where I am, so no straps, chalk or ammonia.
> 
> Glute warm ups
> 
> ...


 That's a very low deadlift for a novice comp. Most are 200kg for reps. Do it I say as it'll give you the bug and you dont have to wait to feel comfortable in a normal novice comp.

Out of curiosity what are the other weights?


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

lancs_lad said:


> That's a very low deadlift for a novice comp. Most are 200kg for reps. Do it I say as it'll give you the bug and you dont have to wait to feel comfortable in a normal novice comp.
> 
> Out of curiosity what are the other weights?


 Tbh I don't know if it's even novice! I was surprised to see 150kg for reps but that's in the "A" Class. The "C" class is 240kg. I'm keen to do it but apparently they're full now. He's got another in December, so imma wait and see what the lifts will be, while trying to improve my DL.

Weights for Men's A:

Axle clean and press 60kg AMRAP

Deadlift 150kg AMRAP

Yoke 160kg time over distance

Loading 45,60,80kg time over distance

Conan wheel 120kg distance

Yeah I'd love to do it, I'm a competitive person, even if I don't win I live off competing


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

is that by manimal in rotherham by any chance? he doesnt like labelling his comps as first timers and novice etc, uses a labelling class instead so people enter categories best suited

and FYI, I'd say most novice comps are 180kg for reps, 200kg for reps is certainly within novice range though, my first one was lol


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> is that by manimal in rotherham by any chance? he doesnt like labelling his comps as first timers and novice etc, uses a labelling class instead so people enter categories best suited
> 
> and FYI, I'd say most novice comps are 180kg for reps, 200kg for reps is certainly within novice range though, my first one was lol


 It's Dorset's strongest Man, in Weymouth/Portland area, although I've heard of manimal. Makes sense labelling it like that with the classes tbh, marketing and whatnot.

That follows actually, lots of people mentioned 200kg as the number to shoot for. I hope I can get into this comp, as 150kg is definitely in my reach. But if not, I've got time before December to get ready for the next one he's doing down here.

What was your BW and reps when you did that comp?


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

JLawson90 said:


> is that by manimal in rotherham by any chance? he doesnt like labelling his comps as first timers and novice etc, uses a labelling class instead so people enter categories best suited
> 
> and FYI, I'd say most novice comps are 180kg for reps, 200kg for reps is certainly within novice range though, my first one was lol


 You sure? I'm doing my first comp with him in November and it's definitely class based. Novice, u105, open and masters.

I saw one in Wirral pre lockdown that was class 123 etc.


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

Iron Lou said:


> Tbh I don't know if it's even novice! I was surprised to see 150kg for reps but that's in the "A" Class. The "C" class is 240kg. I'm keen to do it but apparently they're full now. He's got another in December, so imma wait and see what the lifts will be, while trying to improve my DL.
> 
> Weights for Men's A:
> 
> ...


 Id call that "CrossFit but want to try strongman to see if I like it" class.

Needs to be more of them as loads of my clients could do that but would be sometime away from a proper novice.

Only problem is to make sure people enter based on their strength. Bit knobheady if for example an ex powerlifter entered novice just because it's his first comp and smashed it by a country mile.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

lancs_lad said:


> Id call that "CrossFit but want to try strongman to see if I like it" class.


 Spot on Haha



lancs_lad said:


> Needs to be more of them as loads of my clients could do that but would be sometime away from a proper novice.


 Yeah me and the others in the gym were saying something like a 'just for fun' category or lower class levels would be great, make it more Accessible etc but it'll come in time due to the traction it's getting as a sport



lancs_lad said:


> Only problem is to make sure people enter based on their strength. Bit knobheady if for example an ex powerlifter entered novice just because it's his first comp and smashed it by a country mile


 True that, people should be honest with themselves when entering. Although, if it's genuinely someone's first comp, would they be able to enter anything higher?


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

Iron Lou said:


> True that, people should be honest with themselves when entering. Although, if it's genuinely someone's first comp, would they be able to enter anything higher?


 Yes you can enter any class you like. Not novice if you've placed tho (maybe just won, not sure).


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> It's Dorset's strongest Man, in Weymouth/Portland area, although I've heard of manimal. Makes sense labelling it like that with the classes tbh, marketing and whatnot.
> 
> That follows actually, lots of people mentioned 200kg as the number to shoot for. I hope I can get into this comp, as 150kg is definitely in my reach. But if not, I've got time before December to get ready for the next one he's doing down here.
> 
> What was your BW and reps when you did that comp?


 bodyweight was probably 100kg? I managed 4 reps on the 200kg deadlift, which was a PB as I only ever hit it for a single once before the comp lol


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> which was a PB as I only ever hit it for a single once before the comp lol


 I've heard this happens a lot lol

Gives me some hope haha


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Was stuck for a workout today since I'm doing work on the house still, so legs was out the question. Did chest and shoulders the other day so did a back session.

I was on 2 meals, but still had a good session. I'm used to training on 3/4meals minimum but IF I'm entering a strongman comp, I'll need to get used to this. I front load my carbs by up to 18 hours, so training "on empty" or one/two meals doesn't make a lot of difference to me.

Warm ups

Internal/External shoulder rotation, rear delt warm ups, glute warm ups.

Deadlift 100*5, 140*3, 140*3, 140*3

Machine pullover 3 sets of 12

Wide(ish) grip overhand pull-ups 6,4,4 (I'm happy with that, bw 89kg)

Machine row 3 sets of 12

Cable row 3 sets of 10

Finished with biceps

Quite a bodybuilder-ish workout after the Deadlifts but seeing as I'm laying a floor tomorrow, I didn't want to do too much on my lower back.

First set of deads at 100kg felt like an empty bar, didn't bother with the standard 60kg warm up and they just flew up. 140kg was smooth, no wraps/stims.

Rest of the session was quite strong, for me anyway. None of these CrossFit pull-ups, strict as you like, so I'm quite happy I managed those since I've never even tried a pull-up above 75kg (which was about 2 years ago...). Yes 15kg BW in just under 2 years but that's another story.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Did a leg session today. Really enjoyed it, got a massive pump but got a cramp after eating dinner lol, evidently not enough sodium/water but topped up and doesn't feel like it will in my sleep, at least I hope not.

Warm up

Dynamic glute stretching, pistol Squats, Spanish Squats, abduction machine

Back Squat

 60*12, 80*3, 90*3, 100*3, 110*3, 120*2

Leg press

120*20, 160*10, 200*10 drop set to 120* failure followed by sissy Squats

Leg extensions

20*20, 30*20, 40*10

Walking lunges

20metres, 20metres

Again, after Squats, a very bodybuilder-ish session but felt good and this sort of training keeps me strong and improves my stamina.

I tend to keep leg press stance at a similar stance to my DL stance so that I can improve my leg drive and get the feeling of 'pushing the earth away'.

Will be an upper body session on Wednesday, chest and shoulders, so won't really update until Friday which will be deadlifts again, except a variation this time. Stay tuned


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

So much for a variation today. Today's session was based on two of the events that are coming up in the Strongman comp. Deadlifts, naturally, and axle clean and press. Used my stim and ammonia today and practised with my figure 8 straps.

Warm ups

Adductors, abductors, dynamic glute stretching, banded rows, shoulder girdle, rotator cuffs

Deadlift - annoyingly had to do it elevated on a rack as other rack was full. This rack we used took the slack out of the bar, as the plates weren't supported.

60*6 speed

100*4 speed

140*3

160*1

180*1

120*14 - AMRAP 60 seconds. Very pleased with this, kept a good pace.

Cable rows

70*10 for 3 sets

Axle cleans

Bar * 10

Bar * 10

35 * 6

45 * 6

For the Deadlifts, this is my last heavy session. Was surprised by how quick the 180kg went up! Next session will be low weight, then another AMRAP session then done. Nothing more can do after that really. Got my pre lift routine nailed and happy with my stim and ammonia and wraps.

With the axle clean, am practicing one motion and getting timings down for the second pull. Debating whether to pull to the belt and clean from there or one motion.

During the day I was shifting concrete blocks and cement bags so practised the loading race with those haha. Can move pretty quick with 50kg of cement in my arms lol.

Really good session today, had two people from the same show to train with, one in the women's B and the other guy is in the men's A, same as me. Yes we've kind of shown our strengths and weaknesses but at the end of the day we're mates and pushing each other on.

In relation to the thread, I think I'll have a 200kg deadlift by December based on today's session


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Last night was a leg session. Quite simple really. Worked up to a strong 140kg single. Feel like I've got more in the tank but don't want to peak my strength too early. Followed up with 200kg leg press for 3*7 and then walking lunges for 2 sets of 40 metres. Finished off with the stepper. Surprised at my cardio, maintained heart rate of 170bpm for 5 mins, only stopped cause my legs hurt lol.

Going to increase usage of the stepper in coming weeks, since 3 events are moving events. Will do last heavy session on Monday coming, thereafter there's not much I can do strength wise, so I'll just work on my technique and cardio. Might not be the strongest come Oct 3rd but I can give myself a good chance of placing well if my cardio is there, since I imagine quite a few people will gas out quite quickly, I don't want to be one of them!


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> With the axle clean, am practicing one motion and getting timings down for the second pull. Debating whether to pull to the belt and clean from there or one motion.


 what's the comp weight? unless it's light I'd practise both .. you dont want to do 5 or 6 reps, tire out and not be able to power clean, only for your belt clean form to be lacking practise so you cock that up too..

I have a press medley in my next comp - 50kg DB each arm, 80kg axle, 80kg log .. and although I can one motion the 80 axle and viper the 80 log, I'm practising runs just doing them normal as I know I wont make any mistakes even after some fatigue from the DB.. and to be honest, a sloppy power clean is no faster than an efficient quick continental clean


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> what's the comp weight? unless it's light I'd practise both .. you dont want to do 5 or 6 reps, tire out and not be able to power clean, only for your belt clean form to be lacking practise so you cock that up too


 Well it's 60kg, which I can get a solid 10 reps on just pressing but obviously the clean makes a massive difference. Good point you make, tbh I can practice both in my sessions, on the day it'll give me the option to go with what feels best.



JLawson90 said:


> I'm practising runs just doing them normal as I know I wont make any mistakes even after some fatigue


 Yeah practice is what is needed, makes it second nature then and the body will just remember what needs to be done.

My power clean is much stronger but that's probably from Oly training I did in lockdown when I only had a barbell. It might be a bit late now but I'll add some Cuban presses in as an accessory. At least then once I lose the one motion I can comfortably move to the continental clean.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Well it's 60kg, which I can get a solid 10 reps on just pressing but obviously the clean makes a massive difference. Good point you make, tbh I can practice both in my sessions, on the day it'll give me the option to go with what feels best.
> 
> Yeah practice is what is needed, makes it second nature then and the body will just remember what needs to be done.
> 
> My power clean is much stronger but that's probably from Oly training I did in lockdown when I only had a barbell. It might be a bit late now but I'll add some Cuban presses in as an accessory. At least then once I lose the one motion I can comfortably move to the continental clean.


 it's all relative to the individual, but at a lighter weight were you are looking to get into double figures I would definitely be trying to one motion as many as possible before moving onto continental cleans as you tire .. but what's important is to judge each rep before you start.. as for example if you've done 4 reps and are tiring, you go for the 5th but dont have the energy to complete the power clean and it drops, that's wasted time and wasted energy .. you need to be smart enough to say right, I think it's time to switch to continental/belt cleans, before you fail a rep


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> as for example if you've done 4 reps and are tiring, you go for the 5th but dont have the energy to complete the power clean and it drops, that's wasted time and wasted energy


 Yeah it's about being smart as much as it is strong. I do this on deadlift AMRAP, when not using straps anyway, I'll switch to a mixed grip halfway through a set if needed.

I'm with you on one motioning as much as possible. I'm looking for 10 reps, which is one every 6 seconds, so not mental fast but rather a controlled speed.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Yeah it's about being smart as much as it is strong. I do this on deadlift AMRAP, when not using straps anyway, I'll switch to a mixed grip halfway through a set if needed.
> 
> I'm with you on one motioning as much as possible. I'm looking for 10 reps, which is one every 6 seconds, so not mental fast but rather a controlled speed.


 you'll be surprised how fast the time goes haha.. I had 90kg axle for reps last year, I got 4 which was a PB, but I honestly do not recall even having any breather breaks .. it just took a lot out of me so the time flew! I'd be good for double that now though, easy.. so progress atleast lol


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> you'll be surprised how fast the time goes haha.. I had 90kg axle for reps last year, I got 4 which was a PB, but I honestly do not recall even having any breather breaks .. it just took a lot out of me so the time flew! I'd be good for double that now though, easy.. so progress atleast lol


 I've heard this haha. The axle press is the only one I have concerns with, since I'm happy with my DL and the moving events. So I'm glad it's the first one!!

I'd be happy to make 1 at 90kg haha my 1rm is a shaky 85kg but tbf to me I am like 90kg lol


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> I've heard this haha. The axle press is the only one I have concerns with, since I'm happy with my DL and the moving events. So I'm glad it's the first one!!
> 
> I'd be happy to make 1 at 90kg haha my 1rm is a shaky 85kg but tbf to me I am like 90kg lol


 yeah, just aim to PB on it and then focus on your good events

haha to be fair at the time of the comp I'd only ever done it for a single from the floor, so I was happy with 4 .. currently my best floor to overhead is 105kg on both axle and log .. but I haven't peaked and tried in a little while


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> yeah, just aim to PB on it and then focus on your good events


 That's probably best piece of advice I've heard. Yeah will do thanks!



JLawson90 said:


> haha to be fair at the time of the comp I'd only ever done it for a single from the floor, so I was happy with 4


 Someone at my gym said that you tend to PB on comp day, with the adrenaline etc. It's so tempting though to keep working out hard but gotta peak at the right time.

I'm aiming for 10 on the axle.

Deadlift am aiming for 15.

The moving events I'm just gonna go as fast as I can haha. Might run my 50plates up and down the garden a few times lol


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Obviously this is a deadlift log but had a really upper body session today so I'll pop it here but not major detail

Shoulder and back dynamic warm ups (including Cuban press)

Incline bench, top set 100kg*1. Prior to that 90kg*4

Axle cleans 40kg*6. Each set got progressively better, adapting very quickly to the move. Deliberately did it while slightly fatigued so that when I do it first, I'll be stronger and technique will be spot on. I'm very pleased with it as it is and now not so concerned about the axle clean and press BUT I'm realistic and will definitely continue practise.

Chest press, top set 150kg*6

Incline dumbbell (50-70°) 20kg EH*10 for 3 sets

Cable upright row 3 sets of 8

Last session with stims today. Give my adrenal gland (and nose) a break and then will get full benefits on comp day. 2 weeks of recovery. Today was the last heavy session. Will just focus on nailing techniques and conditioning.

Did the stepper for 10mins today, climbed 90 floors apparently. Avg heart rate was 160bpm. Felt fine other than water dripping off me haha.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Awful session today. So many idiots around getting in the way of deadlifts. Some guy was curling in the power rack, so had to kick him out. Not a good start. Was really looking forward to my session. Plan to was to do reverse banded deadlifts, high pulls and lat pulldown, with some Cuban presses at the end. Got as far as the Deadlifts before calling it a day.

So the bands assisted the first half of the rep which was perfect. Started with 100*10. Then 140*6 then two sets of 180*2 which, yes it was assisted is something I'm pleased with. Good for practising my lockout but still getting the benefits of off the floor. I'd say they took 20-30kg off each side but were loose at the top so it was minimal assistance but still assistance nonetheless. Decided to try 200kg for the fun of it, seeing as I had the bands. Got it moving as you'd expect with bands... failed just above the knee. That's always been my sticking point!!

Went downhill after then due to people just getting in my way and faffing around. Hardly anyone here Squats or deadlifts but it's typically on the day I want to DL that everyone is gonna play up. Did some cardio out of anger and went home and ate lol.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

atleast you got something done, better than nothing! .. did you see my 6 plate attempt? failed just after the knee as well haha


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

JLawson90 said:


> atleast you got something done, better than nothing! .. did you see my 6 plate attempt? failed just after the knee as well haha


 Yeah that is a good point!

Damn, got 6 plates moving though!


----------



## CrazyAlex8833 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm also aiming for 5 plates, drug free. How many times are you deadlifting per week?


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

CrazyAlex8833 said:


> I'm also aiming for 5 plates, drug free. How many times are you deadlifting per week?


 I generally DL 1x a week but will do twice occasionally


----------



## CrazyAlex8833 (Jun 8, 2020)

Iron Lou said:


> I generally DL 1x a week but will do twice occasionally


 High frequency and low volume work best for me, I think deadlifting at around 70%-80% of 1rm 3 times per week is optimal for progress but I ain't squatting or benching since I'm training at home, for now.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

CrazyAlex8833 said:


> High frequency and low volume work best for me, I think deadlifting at around 70%-80% of 1rm 3 times per week is optimal for progress but I ain't squatting or benching since I'm training at home, for now.


 I think you'll be training at home for a while based on Boris' announcement!! I think not doing legs or glutes you're missing out on a lot of extra benefits but can only work with what you have but goblet squats and pistol Squats are really good for supplementing deadlifts, for instance.

I'm of the train of thought that lifting heavy 1 every 10 days is optimal for me. So if I do an extra session in a week, it'll be a low weight high rep or other variable, or even a different style i.e raised, deficit, paused. I don't think enhanced or natty really comes into it, it's more what works for your body. Gear will give you better recovery amongst other benefits as we all know but you still have to lift and eat properly.


----------



## CrazyAlex8833 (Jun 8, 2020)

Iron Lou said:


> I think you'll be training at home for a while based on Boris' announcement!! I think not doing legs or glutes you're missing out on a lot of extra benefits but can only work with what you have but goblet squats and pistol Squats are really good for supplementing deadlifts, for instance.
> 
> I'm of the train of thought that lifting heavy 1 every 10 days is optimal for me. So if I do an extra session in a week, it'll be a low weight high rep or other variable, or even a different style i.e raised, deficit, paused. I don't think enhanced or natty really comes into it, it's more what works for your body. Gear will give you better recovery amongst other benefits as we all know but you still have to lift and eat properly.


 Doing more cleaning than lifting put me off and don't enjoy doing squats anyway.

I think quite a few recent studies sugguest that high frequency is more effective for strength, one study in Norway concluded that even training lifts every day is more effective than low frequency but if you are happy with your current schedule and gaining well, then I guess there is no point in changing it.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

CrazyAlex8833 said:


> Doing more cleaning than lifting put me off and don't enjoy doing squats anyway.
> 
> I think quite a few recent studies sugguest that high frequency is more effective for strength, one study in Norway concluded that even training lifts every day is more effective than low frequency but if you are happy with your current schedule and gaining well, then I guess there is no point in changing it.


 I always cleaned up anyway so it didn't make any difference to me. Not doing squats you're missing out on a huge amount of benefits for your posterior chain, legs and overall conditioning. Especially as a natty lifter due to the increase in free test levels.

The Deadlift is very taxing on the CNS, even more so for natties. Freshness is very important in strength sports. You also have to take into account intensity. You can't go balls to the wall 3x a week and expect to progress. That's why periodization is used in professional sports. If I increased the frequency, it'd be 3x in 14 days i.e first session low intensity, next medium and then 3rd high intensity and repeat. But what I do is getting me gaining so imma stick to it.


----------



## CrazyAlex8833 (Jun 8, 2020)

Iron Lou said:


> I always cleaned up anyway so it didn't make any difference to me. Not doing squats you're missing out on a huge amount of benefits for your posterior chain, legs and overall conditioning. Especially as a natty lifter due to the increase in free test levels.
> 
> The Deadlift is very taxing on the CNS, even more so for natties. Freshness is very important in strength sports. You also have to take into account intensity. You can't go balls to the wall 3x a week and expect to progress. That's why periodization is used in professional sports. If I increased the frequency, it'd be 3x in 14 days i.e first session low intensity, next medium and then 3rd high intensity and repeat. But what I do is getting me gaining so imma stick to it.


 I got to a 250kg deadlift 8 years ago by using high frequency, but never went to failure and used low volume. I've aways trained my deadlift 2 or 3 times per week. Recent studies confirm this method as the most beneficial for strength gains, for example below.

*In conclusion, training a muscle 5x per week led to substantially greater muscle growth than training a muscle once or twice per week. Training a muscle at least twice per week is probably also beneficial for strength development.*

https://mennohenselmans.com/high-resistance-training-frequency-enhances-muscle-thickness-resistance-trained-men/


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

CrazyAlex8833 said:


> I've aways trained my deadlift 2 or 3 times per week


 You don't squat. I do.



CrazyAlex8833 said:


> training a muscle 5x per week led to substantially greater muscle growth than training a muscle once or twice per week.


 A muscle, singular. What about all the others? It has to be applicable in the real world. If you can train 5x a week then go for it, but drug free? Really?



CrazyAlex8833 said:


> Training a muscle at least twice per week is probably also beneficial for strength development.


 Probably.

My point is, there are studies to prove whatever you want. Just do what works for you and don't come into threads saying people wrong for doing a specific routine. Also you will notice in my post, I would move to 3x a week on a periodization protocol if/when I do increase frequency. But I love squats.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

The comp has been changed to 3 events, which I'm kind of pleased with, as 2 of them I'm good at! So it's just the axle clean & press, Deadlift and loading race now. Gives me a much better chance of not embarrassing myself haha.

Had a session on axle floor to overhead yesterday. Decided to go with continental clean for technique on the day as I seem to have learned some bad habits on one motioning. I think a realistic target for the day is 4-6 reps, which will be a PB for me too. Followed up with shoulder press, incline bench, incline dumbbell and chest flyes. Next session will be deadlifts but nothing mental as got the comp in a week


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

CrazyAlex8833 said:


> I got to a 250kg deadlift 8 years ago by using high frequency, but never went to failure and used low volume. I've aways trained my deadlift 2 or 3 times per week. Recent studies confirm this method as the most beneficial for strength gains, for example below.
> 
> *In conclusion, training a muscle 5x per week led to substantially greater muscle growth than training a muscle once or twice per week. Training a muscle at least twice per week is probably also beneficial for strength development.*
> 
> https://mennohenselmans.com/high-resistance-training-frequency-enhances-muscle-thickness-resistance-trained-men/


 Probably beneficial for strength? It either is or isn't. Concluding a study with conjecture ffs. Probably bollocks


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

CrazyAlex8833 said:


> I got to a 250kg deadlift 8 years ago by using high frequency, but never went to failure and used low volume. I've aways trained my deadlift 2 or 3 times per week. Recent studies confirm this method as the most beneficial for strength gains, for example below.
> 
> *In conclusion, training a muscle 5x per week led to substantially greater muscle growth than training a muscle once or twice per week. Training a muscle at least twice per week is probably also beneficial for strength development.*
> 
> https://mennohenselmans.com/high-resistance-training-frequency-enhances-muscle-thickness-resistance-trained-men/


 If you actually read the whole study you would see that they came to the conclusion that training a muscle once per week was as effective for strength as training it 5 times per week.

If you don't believe me then go and read the study and under the Discussion section is where you will find it.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

boutye911 said:


> If you actually read the whole study


 Yeah but how many people do that lol they just take what they want out of it


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

So today, found out the comp has been (unsurprisingly) postponed. Went with my planned workout anyway. Weirdly can't seem to connect with the weights or get the mind muscle connection going but still able to lift the weight fine.

Started with rack pulls just below the knee, working sets of 4*3, 2sets at 140kg, 2 sets at 160kg. Felt could have gone heavier but given I tried 200kg the other day, decided not to.

Followed with cable row, 4 sets of 50kgx10.

Lat row, 3*10 sets, 60,70,90kg

Lat pulldown 56kg * 10 4 sets

Then some rear delt flyes and finished.

It was a strange one, got the weight moving fine, was actually very strong for me. Didn't get tired even though I didn't exactly go slow. Got a pump in the end on my back but just couldn't 'feel' the weight. My bet is my warm up was rushed hence the lack of connection but this is the 3rd session now.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

boutye911 said:


> If you actually read the whole study you would see that they came to the conclusion that training a muscle once per week was as effective for strength as training it 5 times per week.
> 
> If you don't believe me then go and read the study and under the Discussion section is where you will find it.


 I don't believe in studies there's to many different circumstances for each people. Training a body part once a week I always get weaker and Iv tried many times. Twice a week is the sweet spot for me


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Iron Lou said:


> So today, found out the comp has been (unsurprisingly) postponed. Went with my planned workout anyway. Weirdly can't seem to connect with the weights or get the mind muscle connection going but still able to lift the weight fine.
> 
> Started with rack pulls just below the knee, working sets of 4*3, 2sets at 140kg, 2 sets at 160kg. Felt could have gone heavier but given I tried 200kg the other day, decided not to.
> 
> ...


 I've never understood this "feeling it" thing. It's a bit like "activate those glutes "

certain muscles are required for certain movements , like a pull down, or a squat. Therefore they are being worked in those movements regardless , you can't pull the bar down without working your lats and can't stand up without working your glutes.

I do however try to focus my mind on using the muscles I'm aiming for in a lift, not sure what difference eit makes mind


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> to many different circumstances for each people


 Exactly. Studies have a use but to swear by it, unless it covers your specific requirements, is silly.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> I do however try to focus my mind on using the muscles I'm aiming for in a lift, not sure what difference eit makes mind


 Yeah that's more like what I mean. For me, I think it makes some difference. If I'm not focused on the muscles I'm using, my form is more likely to suffer.

There's a difference between just using the muscle and consciously contracting the muscle though. You'll fatigue quicker consciously contracting the muscle but then you'll work the muscle harder so it depends on your preferred style IMO.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

So, not been on for a while as took 2 weeks to work on the house. Went down the gym like, 6 times in that period. Didn't deadlift at all as doing a lot of lifting on the wheelbarrow, along with flooring, ripping out a bathroom and so on... Anyway, did 3 PB's in that time.

Incline bench 102.5kg X 2 - increase of a rep lol

Flat bench 100kg X 4 for two sets - rep and set PB

Squats 120kg X 5 rep PB

Naturally very pleased with that. Today, as back at work, went down in the evening and did deadlifts. Workout below. No pwo, ammonia for top set

Dynamic glute, adductor stretching, Hyperextensions.

Deadlift 60*10, 100*8, 140*3. Added straps for 160*3. 190*2 - straps and ammonia. Very very happy with that. Rep and weight PB in the same set. Form was awful but I got the weight for two reps. Yes, lifting the weight isn't be all and end all but it's a max effort. Weight flew up and took me by surprise lol. Rest of the workout was lat pulldown, cable row then tricep work and home. Blood sugar has just dived to 1.9 - I have hypoglycaemia. So just gorged on fruit and sweets and who knows what else. Genuinely cannot think other than eat eat eat when it happens. Fortunately I caught it early and have a proper meal in front of me to see me through the night


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Today did chest, felt a bit meh but ground out a good session.

Incline bench worked up to 90kg for 2*2

Flat dumbbell press worked up to 43s then 45s for a set of 5

Cable flyes

Tricep pressdown

Dumbbell tricep extension

Kickback

Finish. Nothing major, just not going to neglect pressing whole trying to increase Deadlift. Aim for end of year is to deadlift 195kg, squat 140kg for 5 and dumbbell press the 50s


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Legs tonight. Pleased with the session, had to change things around a bit as both squat racks were being used for once lol.

Dynamic glute/quad/hamstring stretches

Adductor machine

Leg press worked up to 240kg for 12

Safety bar squat worked up to 90*3 & 100*3. Went below parallel nicely.

Walking lunges 30m with 10kg each hand

Calf raises

donkey calf raises

I like the safety bar squat because I find it really assists the Deadlift due to the need to keep the torso upright among one of the benefits. Also, it worked out well to do leg press first, because if I do squats pre-fatigued, when I come to do them fresh, I'll be even stronger on them. I'm going to do this for the next few sessions and watch my deadlift improve


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Back to deadlifts today. Glad I did hearing the lockdown is coming back. Today's session was pretty decent. Exercises below:

Abduction

Adduction

Glute kickback

Hyperextensions

Deadlifts 60*8, 100*6, 140*3, 170*2, 190*1

Cable row

Lat row

Dbbell bent over row 35s

Triceps

I like to warm up from my ankles upwards, so I do ankle mobility work before starting on the adductor and abduction machines before finishing my warm up with kickbacks and Hyperextensions, warming my whole lower body up and getting switched on. On the Deadlifts, 60 feels like an empty bar these days I lift it faster than I stand up! 100 & 140 moved handily too. I find my grip goes at 140 so I need to get that sorted. 170 felt ok and 190 was a bit of a grind but much easier than last time I tried it. The exercises afterwards are mainly aimed at strengthening my entire back, although I will sometimes do the bent over rows or pendlay rows before deadlifts. Followed by 3 tricep exercises and called it a day. On course for 200kg by end of year so gonna keep on it!


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, after 4 weeks off started up last week just to get back in to the movements with my home gym set up. Went to gym last night, surprised how quiet it was, it was bliss. So did what everyone didn't do and did legs. Wasn't planning to do anything heavy but ended up going quiet hard at the workout!

Warmed up with 10mins fast walk (I was cold, I hate cardio).

Abduction machine

Adductor machine

Squats, bar x12, 60kgx12, 90kg X 6, 110 X 3, 120 X2.

Hack squats 3 sets of 50x8, 1 minute rest

Leg extensions, 20x10, 30x 10, 35x10, 40 x8 drop set to 25x 8

Seated hamstring curl 50 x12, 70x10,70x10

Lying hamstring curl 32x10, 39x10, 46 X10

Fair to say I feel sore


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Iron Lou said:


> *Hack squats 3 sets of 50x8, 1 minute rest*


 My knees hurt just thinking about that.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> My knees hurt just thinking about that.


 How do you think my knees feel


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Iron Lou said:


> How do you think my knees feel


 If your knees hurt after using a hack squat i would bin it.

I don't see any reason to do them over squatting with a barbell.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> If your knees hurt after using a hack squat i would bin it.
> 
> I don't see any reason to do them over squatting with a barbell.


 Tbh my knees are fine lol it's my quads that are killing me. I do both, but the hack squat at my gym seems to be easier on the knees than others I've used. But i'd always used a barbell over hacks


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@Iron Lou did you get to your 5 plated deadlift or any closer?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> If your knees hurt after using a hack squat i would bin it.
> 
> I don't see any reason to do them over squatting with a barbell.


 I agree I wouldn't bother with hack squat what's so ever. I find them a pain in the arse more than being useful for you but I know others will disagree but that's for me personally


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> @Iron Lou did you get to your 5 plated deadlift or any closer?


 Closest I got is 190kg X 2, so have improved but still 30kg off. Aim is last week of the year to get 200kg


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> I agree I wouldn't bother with hack squat what's so ever. I find them a pain in the arse more than being useful for you but I know others will disagree but that's for me personally


 They're definitely not for going heavy on imo


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Haven't updated chest session from weds. Today was deadlift day. Decided to change my routine around a bit. It's still bodybuilder-ish, which is ok to an extent but need to focus more on event training. Will update that once I've written it out. Anyway, today:

Dynamic Glute warm ups

Deadlift: 60*8, 120*6, 140*3, 160*2, 180*1, 190*1

Pendlay row: 60 for 3 sets of 8

Lower back extension: 140 for 3 sets of 10

Glute bridges, dead bug, Supermans


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Haven't posted in a while as been working out a new routine which I started on Saturday. Decided I need to be more focused on movements rather than mixing BB and PL together. So new routine is based on two major movements and will contain accessories around it. This stop my pressing from suffering without hampering my DL progress and I don't lose so much energy on bodybuilding routines.

Friday: Incline Bench & Deadlift

Monday: Shoulder press & Squats

Wednesday: Back or shoulders or Carry & Arms


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Are you following a proper programme or just making it up?

You might be surprised how quickly you'll gain using a tried and tested system rather than whatever "feels" best.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> Are you following a proper programme or just making it up?
> 
> You might be surprised how quickly you'll gain using a tried and tested system rather than whatever "feels" best.


 Nah decided to make my own program. Personally, while I think programs are good, essentially all they do is provide structure and focus. I've looked at a few different programs over the years and incorporate different aspects into my own program. In reality all I'm changing is what I workout as my rep ranges will stay the same as will my periodization


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, shoulders and legs didn't work out at all well lol. Back to how I was training before! If it isn't broke...

I'm not even going to bother to write it out it was that bad a session.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, lockdown hampered a lot didn't it? Got some (major) DIY done though, built a summer house (gym but don't tell the wife haha) and took a few months off training. Went back for a leg session yesterday, in the morning. Great first session and really feeling it now. Didn't really plan anything as just wanted to get back into it but feels like I never stopped going.

Squats

60*10, 80*8, 90*6, 100*3, 60*30 (been watching Tom platz...)

Walking lunges superset with leg extension

Hamstring curls - lying

Hamstring curls - standing

Calf raises


----------

